# Simuladores y diseñadores de pcb para linux



## maezca (Ago 21, 2011)

Hay varios aportes de simuladores pero ninguno para linux, aca les dejo una buena lista de estos, no es de mi autoria (fuente: http://proyectopinguino.blogspot.com/2009/02/simuladores-de-circuitos-electricos-y.html )

1.*Oregano
http://oregano.gforge.lug.fi.uba.ar



Orégano es un simulador de circuitos eléctricos y electrónicos que nos permitirá crear esquemas tanto con resistencias, condensadores, bobinas y elementos más avanzados como diodo, diodozener,*tiristor,*diac,*triac, potenciómetro, transistores (P-MOS, N-MOS...), bombilla,*led, amplificador operacional, puesta a tierra, fusible, pulsadores y otros componentes electrónicos.

Una vez diseñado el circuito marcamos los nodos que queremos medir y establecemos los parámetros de simulación. Una vez ejecutada nos mostrará una gráfica con las tensiones en los nodos marcados en función del tiempo de simulación.

2.*KSimus*Circuit*Simulator
http://ksimus.berlios.de
[align=center]

Simulador enfocado a procesos técnicos y circuitos electrónicos que nos ofrece una buena diversidad de bloques para añadir al montaje: puertas lógicas, condicionales, funciones aritméticas, conversores, entradas / salidas booleanas y triestado, etc... También le podemos añadir bloques extras que vengan en paquetes separados.
[/align]
3.*klogic
http://www.a-rostin.de/



Creación, simulación y análisis de circuitos digitales.

Ofrece los bloques de lógica combinacional y secuencial más usados: puertas*AND,*OR,*NOT(inversor),*NOR,*XOR,*NAND, biestable D, biestable*RS, biestable*JK,*Flipflop, salidas triestado, memorias RAM,*switch, conectores en Bus, osciladores,*LED, visores de 7 segmentos...

Una vez definido el esquema*circuital*podemos simularlo y mostrar un gráfico con los niveles de las entradas y las salidas. También podemos pedirle que nos defina las ecuaciones del circuito.

4.*Qucs
http://qucs.sourceforge.net



Simulador eléctrico y electrónico. Podemos ir añadiéndole componentes a nuestro dibujo e ir juntándolos por cables. Contamos con resistencias, condensadores, bobinas, puestas a tierra, transformador, bloques para corriente continua,*polarizador*en T, amplificadores,*atenuador, bobinas, sondas de corriente y de tensión, conmutadores, etc...

En la librería de componentes contamos con muchos más bloques: Varios tipos de*Mosfets, amplificadores operacionales,*Leds*de varios colores, transistores, distintos diodos*Zener*y diodos convencionales y muchos componentes más. En cuanto a la simulación, podemos tanto ver la gráfica de las tensiones respecto al tiempo, como calcular la polaridad*DC, usar diagramas de tiempos, tablas de verdad y muchas cosas más.

5.*TKGate

www.tkgate.org


Podemos crear y simular circuitos electrónicos con puertas (and,*or,*not,*buffer, p-mos, n-mos...), entradas (conmutador, interruptor, masa,*Vdd, lineales), salidas (Led, barra de*Leds, 7 segmentos), señal de reloj,*MSI*(Multiplexor y decodificador o demultiplexor), sumador, restador, multiplicador, registros, memorias (RAM y ROM),*flipflop*y otros componentes.

[align=center]Una vez ya definidos los módulos, conexiones y puertos ya podemos efectuar la simulación del montaje.


*6. KTechlab*
http://sourceforge.net/projects/ktechlab


Programa para el diseño y la simulación de circuitos electrónicos y microcontroladores (Electronic Design Automation - EDA).
[/align]
7.*Eagle
www.cadsoft.de



Permite crear esquemas y placas de circuito impreso (PCB's).

Eagle*está pensado para diseñar esquemas electrónicos. También podemos cargar circuitos diseñados en su lenguaje de programación (EAGLE*User*Language).

8.*KiCad

[align=center]www.lis.inpg.fr/realise_au_lis/kicad
[/align]


KiCad*tiene varios componentes enfocados tanto a diseñar esquemas (EESchema), editar circuitos y componentes, diseñar circuitos impresos en placa (board*editor), visor 3D de las placas ya impresas y otras herramientas para ayudar en el diseño. Sirve para crear esquemas y placas de circuito impreso (PCB's)

Incluye abundantes bibliotecas de componentes con la posibilidad de añadir nuevas librerías con bloques personalizados.

9. Carta de*Smith*-*Linsmith
http://jcoppens.com/soft/linsmith/index.en.php



Programa para diseñar cartas (ábacos de*Smith) con funciones como definición de valores múltiples para las cargas (en diferentes frecuencias), uso de componentes discretos (L, C,*LC*serie y paralelo, y transformadores), vista del resultado en pantalla, generación de archivos*Postscript*y otras características extra.

Más programas:



·*Alliance:*Herramienta de CAD para crear y simular sistemas de circuitos electrónicos. Más información y descargas en*www-asim.lip6.fr/recherche/alliance

· Programas de*ingeniería:*Consulta nuestra lista de*programas*relacionados*con la*ingeniería*para Linux.

el link de oregano no sirve, para instalar por consola: sudo apt-get install oregano


----------



## jaffet (Sep 1, 2011)

Hola se agradece tu aporte ahora mismo me descargo el oregano, para ubuntu.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 16, 2012)

se agradece tu aporte ,voy a revisar los repositorios y a instalar¡¡¡¡¡¡
saludos de su majestad


----------

